I'm humbled by Mark Zuckerberg - master54
======
Tichy
Not so humbled that you would shy away from posting here, apparently :-(

------
admoin
It gets weirder and weirder thinking about how he's the same guy I roomed with
7 years ago at summer camp.

------
daniel-cussen
I kind of agree. Sure, he may or may not have done things that nerds like us
look down upon, but like Bill Gates, anyone who's worth that much on paper
must have done something right.

------
thinkcomp
I am not. He's a fraud.

<http://www.aarongreenspan.com/read/>

~~~
gojomo
I only read starting at p. 294, but don't think Zuckerberg came off too badly
in your recounting. He was impatient, aggressive, and calculated he could do
the social-network thing better on his own... and it looks like he was right.

------
master54
This dude is far smarter than I expect. I am fairly certain Facebook will
overtake Yahoo as the premier go-to site within 5 years. I'm deeply humbled.

Side note: My karma is 21, baby =)

~~~
Xichekolas
Side side note: Posts like this are a good way to blow 21 karma.

~~~
master54
hehe. I knew that.

By the way, how do you downmod?

~~~
jey
You need to have a karma higher than 20 or 30 or something.

